# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  You Show Me Yours...

## Phydeaux_3

..and I'll show you mine!

Oh, who am I kidding.. I'll go around just showing mine to anybody who'll look!



 Started May 13th 1995, probably take me another 12 years to fill it. I jot down my scribbles on a scratch pad in rough in the morning quickly then before bed I transfer them in good copy to my Journal when I have a little more time. Keeps me "thinking dreaming" before I fall asleep too, dual purpose. I jokingly call it the "Gogh to bed" book.

(Don't tell me you thought I meant something else? Dirty minded people... tsk tsk hehe.)

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"First Action Hero"* 
-March 16 2007 
I'm in a grocery store with Arnold Schwarzenegger. There are two 'bad guys' who have taken over the store, they have 'hostages' in shopping carts. Arnold is trying to rescue the citizens from their captors without much success. They all have guns except for me, everyone is shooting at each other. Somehow I get the idea to grab a 2L pop bottle and shake it up really well, then I pop the top and come around a corner to surprise the bad guys, I spray pop into both of their eyes, blinding and confusing them. This really gets them angry. Before they can fully recover I start head-butting them in their noses, this puts the two of them completely out of action. I wake up as I'm still alternately smashing my forehead into the the two bad guys' faces repeatedly. Somehow I know that if I stop they will recover and continue with their badness so I just keep on smashing their faces with my head. I remember when I awoke feeling dissapointed that I didn't get to see Arnie's reaction to what I did, ie: me "stealing his thunder" so to speak.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Salty Swim"*
*-*March 19 2007

 I am standing in front of a nurse's desk, I am being admitted into some kind of hospital, my daughter A. has already been admitted. I'm with some guy who I don't know. The desk nurse is asking me if I need any access to the special smoking area, I proudly tell her that I have just recently quit smoking, so no, I do not need to go to the smoking room. (Oddly enough just yesterday I _really_ quit smoking, for good.) When the nurse is done with me I go off to find my daughter, when I find her she is tucked into her bed and OK. There's another little girl asleep in her bed with her. Knowing that she's alright I head out to catch up with the guy I was with before.
Next I am looking around in some kind of convenience store trying to locate that guy, I am drinking water out of a measuring cup, which has all of the other people in the store looking at me like I am nuts. Finally I find the guy and I suggest that we should go for a swim. Now we are swimming in some kind of a hot-spring, the water seems very salty and corrosive but it is not hurting us. I am treading water over some kind of salt deposit, all crystaline and mounded up underneath me in the water. I remember it feeling very warm and humid.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Hospital Parking Lot"*
-March 20 2007

 I am sitting on a hospital bed being examined by a doctor, he is asking me a lot of questions. Another doctor comes along and starts asking the first doctor a bunch of questions, he has a very large bottle of pills in his hand, I know that I don't want them. Next I am in the parking lot explaining the whole thing to some kind of security officer, this guy is VERY french but he has no trouble at all understanding me. Now a little kid comes along on a small motorcycle and starts chasing me around. I try to lose him but he always seems to catch up to me, when I try to hide he finds me out.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Bathroom Visitors"*
*-*March 21 2007

 I am sitting on the toilet in my bathroom, my wife D. comes in and starts talking to me, then my Dad comes in with a bag of art supplies and tells us about the signs he wants me to make for the deli (which no longer exists). He explains to my wife how he is going to dodge the legal issues of what the signs are going to say.



*"Party In B.C."*
*-*March 21 2007

 I am with my old friend Pat, we are both in British Columbia, apparently he is trying to find some heroin and I am tagging along with him even though I don't do that stuff (never have). We are searching in the forest, there are people scattered around in small groups here and there. Pat asks everyone we see to no avail. We find one guy who is cooking up his own fix in a spoon but when Pat asks the guy for some he appologizes and says that he just doesn't have enough to share, but as an afterthought he offers to smoke a frog (?!) with him. I watch, fascinated, as they somehow manage to actually _smoke_ a little green frog. The other guy is putting a flame to the frog's ass and little puffs of smoke are coming out of the frog's mouth. Apparently Pat is not doing it properly so the other guy is coaching him. He shows Pat how to give the frog a gentle squeeze which makes a little bit more smoke puff out. This makes me laugh, but still I can only look on in sheer awe. Next Pat & I are leaving a party that we have been at all night, as we go to get our bicycles I notice that Pat's bike is right there where he left it but mine isn't, instead there's just some crappy old jalopy where my bike was. I am NOT happy about this at all and decide that I will just steal myself a new, better bike. There are amazing bikes everywhere I look, none of them are locked up. But I just cannot make up my mind, even though it is a "revenge theft" for my bike having been stolen I still can't shake the feeling of guilt so I just wander around the neighborhood looking at all the cool bikes and never pick one to steal.

----------


## The Cusp

Smoking that frog is the funniest thing I&#39;ve seen in a long time&#33;  Sparking up it&#39;s ass, hilarious&#33;

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> *Smoking that frog is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time! Sparking up it's ass, hilarious!*



I KNOW eh? Even when I had that dream I was all like "wtf was THAT?!" I've smoked a LOT of stuff, but never a frog.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Driving With Dad"*
*-*March 28 2007

 I am driving my Dad's car, he is beside me in the passenger seat. We have two passengers in the back seat, a man and his daughter, I'm not sure who they are. I keep on making wrong turns and we are getting more and more lost all the time. I park the car so that we can walk to where we want to be, then I realize how to get the car there too so I tell everyone to wait for me while I go back to get the car. I come back with the car and pick everyone up and we continue on our way. My Dad keeps on turning off my music and putting his on, this _really_ annoys me. We keep on driving.



*"Printing Shirts"*
*-*March 28 2007

 I'm with a few guys who I don't know, we are doing some kind of a computer design layout for a print job, moving graphics around to get the layout just right. Next we are watching the shirts being printed out, just like sheets of paper. Three are coming out at the same time, like when the printer pulls multiple pages that are stuck together through at once. The top shirt is perfect, exactly like the on-screen layout, the second one underneath is only about half printed from the soak-through. The third one is just black on white and is _very_ cool looking, a very happy accident indeed. I ask the guys if I can keep this one, it is my favorite. They tell me "no problem" and I'm very happy that I get to keep the one I like the most.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"TV Shopping"*
*-*April 03 2007

 I have a big wad of money in my pocket so I decide to go shopping for a big-screen TV. I know I shouldn't spend the money on something so frivolous but I am going to anyway, even if it's going to get me into trouble with my wife D. I am at Futureshop looking at all the different models, the salesman shows me one set that has a reversable screen, I immediately realize that this is completely useless, why would anyone ever want, or need, to flip the screen around. He explains to me that this is a display model and that I can get a very, very good deal on it because there's some damage to the wood cabinet. I decide that the deal is too good to pass up and I tell him that I'll take it. He puts it into a shopping cart and I wheel it up to the checkout at which point I come to the realization that even though I have a LOT of money it's still not going to be enough. The cashier rings it up and I fill out all the paperwork and then I am leaving the store with my new TV... _WITHOUT_ having paid for it! Somehow the cashier has left out that part of the transaction. Next I am back at home, showing the new TV to my wife D. she is not very happy about it at all until I tell her that I didn't have to pay for it, I prove this to her by flashing the big roll of money that I still have, then she doesn't mind quite so much. Next I am at work telling everybody what a steal of a deal I got, explaining how the cashier forgot to take my money.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Almost Lucid"*
*-*April 04 2007

*(finally, some real progress!)*
I am walking around with my old friend Mark who I haven't seen for quite some time, for some reason we are trying to find a bank. Everything is weird, nothing is normal or making any kind of sense at all. I exclaim "this is all too crazy, it must be a dream!". Next I am yelling at the top of my lungs: "Mark! This is a dream!". I feel as though I am saying this out loud, for real, in my bed. I half-expect my wife to be standing over me when I awaken. Later she reports not having heard anything.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Future Office"*
*-*April 11 2007

I'm in some kind of office, the cubicles are all clear, as if made out of glass or plexi. There are a lot of people bustling about. One of the woman is upset about losing some important data. One of the guys there is telling her not to worry about it, that's the beauty of his new back-up system, nothing will ever be lost again. One of the other guys is feeding a thick gel disc into a machine that is like a mangler (old washing-machine wringer), pulling the thick slab of clear gel between the two rollers. Another guy is preparing the next slab, trimming the corners off and making it round.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"My Birthday"*
*-*April 12 2007

 It's my Birthday, I'm with a few people, they have some Birthday cards for me but the dates on them are all wrong, none of the cards say my real birth date June 3rd but somehow I know that they are supposed to be for me.



*"The Long Way Home"*
*-*April 12 2007

 I've had this dream before and I know it. I am trying to make my way home and I am going down a street on foot. Sometimes I'm in the houses, other times I am outside going across the front yards. It's very familiar to me and it is always a very long, almost endless journey. When I am inside the houses they are all connected, like row-houses only they don't have any doors, instead the passage into the next unit is always hidden or disguised in the cabinets or under a closet door or something. It's hard to explain but I am always climbing over or going under some kind of barrier to advance into the next apartment. There's another guy with me who shows me one of the passages that I have been having trouble with. Next we are in some lady's apartment, she is not happy with us at all. I'm looking everywhere but I can't find the exit so finally I ask her the way out. She shows me the door, just a normal door this time, nothing unusual.



*"Gas For Stan"*
*-*April 12 2007

 I'm on my way in to work, I go past Stan B. in his truck waiting to turn, he pulls out and is following behind me. I'm watching him in my rear-view mirror. We are going down a gravel road and he is right behind me, then one time when I look up he's not there anymore but I see that he is way back up the road. I can just make out that his hood is up. I immediately turn around to go back to help him. As I approach his truck I am asking what the problem is, he's answering that all he needs is a boost and he's making that gesture with his hands, but then instead I am giving him fuel, like he was out of gas. As I am filling his tank I'm explaining to him that the "gas" I use is used deep-fryer oil but that cars can run just fine on it, only it smells like french fries a little bit when you're driving.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

This night before I went to bed I read the thing on erowid about melatonin by the guy who pretty much overdosed himself. I thought to myself wtf, I've tried melatonin before in varying dosages, having read that 3mg might be "way too much" so I tried a half (1.5mg) & a quarter (.75mg) with little or no results. Then I read this guy's experience of taking 15mg so that's just exactly what I did. I took 15mg about half an hour before going to dream. Well I fell asleep faster than if I was at a Leonard Cohen concert (& that's pretty damned fast, lemme tell ya!) and proceeded to have 2 really vivid dreams, they are as follows...

*"Second Action Hero"*
*-*April 16 2007

 My Wife and my Baby are in some kind of trouble, they are being held captive in some kind of caged compound by a "bad guy". I decide to sneak in from the other side by coming in the front gate. I make my way unseen to the back where they are being held, the bad guy is transporting them out as I approach, they are coming out through a fence gate, I lower my head as I get near to them, somehow I know that it's important for me not to be recognized by the bad guy. I duck into an ajoining cage/room as they go past me. I duck down low amongst the room full of people, I pretend to be the photocopier repairman so as to not stand out. I'm down on my hands and knees inspecting this big old photocopy machine, I tell the people something to the effect that I am fixing the wheels on it but then I notice that it is bolted right down to the floor. I leave that room. Next we are at "our house" only it's some house that I have never been in before. We are in the bedroom and I am holding the Baby, still trying to not be recognized by the bad guy who is still there with us. I'm successful in keeping my head tilted just so that he can't tell who I am.



*"Baby At Work"*
*-*April 16 2007

 I'm at work holding my baby boy M. on my shoulder. I have some tent-peg spikes in my hand but they are broken. I start to head down the stairs towards the workshop area and my boss P. is standing on the landing, halfway down the stairs. As we approach he goes down the stairs in front of us. At the bottom of the stairs he asks me exactly what it is that I am doing, like he typically does. I show him the broken spikes and explain that I am going to fix them with some nails or something, he agrees that that's a good idea then asks me how the baby is doing. I tell him that M. is fine, very healthy and happy. I bring M. down off of my shoulder in front of me, he is smiling broadly and making happy baby gooing sounds.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Cocaine Decisions"*
*-*April 17 2007


I'm with some guy I don't know, we are at a party with a lot of people. Then we are out on the street flagging down vehicles trying to score some cocaine (verry odd, I haven't done that shit in years) eventually we connect with some people in a van who chop out a bunch of lines for us. Next we are walking up a long flight of stairs going up to the guy's apartment, I'm complaining about how we didn't stay long enough for me to snort any rails, the guy is asking me: "really?". This dream is brief on paper, but it played out really, _really_ long in my head, I remember thinking when I awoke how odd it was that so little activity could take so long to occurr, if I had to guess I'd say that probably a lot more went on that I couldn't quite remember, nonetheless I remembered the overall length of the dream just the same.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"On Yer Bike"*
*-*April 18 2007


I'm on the back of my ex best-friend G.'s motorcycle, we are sitting in a long line of traffic waititng to turn left at an intersection. There are two turning lanes and they are very backed up. Most of the other traffic is also motorcycles. Seems like everyone is jump-starting their bikes, like nobody's ignitions are working. This is slowing things down a lot. As we get to the set of lights nearing our turn the guy to the right of us is on a big-ass Harley. My friend & I both comment on how much of a waste of money that bike is, and that for that much money you could buy TWO decent motorcycles, the guy doesn't look too impressed but still nods in agreement. We make our turn, with me pushing and G. jumping on the kick-start, he stops to let me on.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I had many, many long dreams last night, unfortunately I could barely remember any of them. Here are a few of the odd fragments that I did recall.

*"Bulldozer From Tony"*
*-*April 19 2007

 I'm with Tony Soprano, we are doing something illegal in and/or around a swimming pool, the ceiling is very high. There are other gangsters helping us, none of them are characters from the TV show. When we are finished there is a massive oversized bulldozer there ,I don't know if we stold it or we built it or bought it or what. It is a gift to me from Tony, wow! Then there is an old man sleeping in a bed near us (?!) I don't remember much else.




*"Spanking A Dead Monkey"*
*-*April 19 2007


This dream was just too weird. I'm standing in front of a mirror masturbating, or at least trying to, but willy is not responding. Still I won't give up, I'm jerking away on the limp noodle. Then when I'm ready to climax I end up urinating instead. I was _really_ relieved to wake up in dry underwear, I checked right away suspecting the worst. Told you it was weird.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Tease A Bull"*
*-*April 20 2007

 I'm in some kind of contest, like a Japanese game show. We have to eat different food items and get a bull to chase us back and forth through a wall of doors. My daughter A. is playing with me and we are eating black olives and spitting the pits out at the bull. He is chasing us like he is supposed to, we do stay one step ahead of him. At one point the bull manages to get out through the _real_ door, everyone is scrambling to get it back into the game arena.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Safety Deposit Garage"*
*-*April 21 2007

I'm with a high school buddy, oddly enough I'm not exactly sure who it is. We are standing in front of a garage door waiting for the elevator. When it arrives it takes me quite a while to figure out how the whole thing works but I finally manage to latch the door mechanism so that it won't come down on our heads. We load all of the boxes that we have onto the elevator, we are putting them in to storage of some kind, like a gigantic safety deposit box system. When we get to our destination level we start unpacking the big boxes. It seems that we are putting some stuff in _and_ taking some other stuff out. At one point I find a bunch of pairs of socks and underwear, then I'm telling my buddy "hey, don't pack these, I can always use them".

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"My Karate Kid"*
*-*April 23 2007

My wife and I are having a discussion with the sensai of the Cobra-Kai dojo (Martin Kove from Karate Kid), he is at our house. I am explaining to him that his style is too aggressive and that we don't want him teaching our daughter A. anymore. He's then telling me something about the dangers of being too soft and that kids today need all the hardness that they can get ahold of. I keep on explaining that the way he teaches is just far too mean and aggressive, this gets him very, _very_ mad and I start to get the feeling that I'm going to be getting a beating, I tell him that I understand the importance of being serious but that my daughter won't be fighting Steven Seagal or Jean-Claude Van Damme. I tell him also that I don't want it just to be a play session for her either but that there has got to be some middle ground there somewhere. Then he is crying.. I sense that maybe he has heard this before, and here he is losing yet another customer. At least I don't feel like I'm going to get beat up anymore. *Phew*

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Concert With Luke"*
*-*April 24 2007

 I'm at a concert in general admission waiting for the show to start. I'm with some black guy who I don't know, we are talking a lot. I spark up a joint and start to share it with him, just then my best buddy Luke comes along. He says "Hey, save some of that for me!". I tell him "no problem, since I've stopped smoking every day it doesn't take a whole lot to get me really stoned anymore". He's asking me about quitting: "Wasn't it hard?" "Do you miss it?" etc.



*"Fixing Drunk's TV"*
*-*April 24 2007

This is a recurring dream, I've fixed this drunkard's TV before & I know it. This guy is an ex-neighbor of ours, his name is Winston or Charleston or something. I'm on my way up to his apartment, when I get there I let myself in. He's loaded, as usual. The TV is really not working right this time, his cable box is not connected so he's just getting "air" channels. When I look at the back of the TV I see that one of the UHF/VHF wires is disconnected completely. I take the little box apart to repair the wire, he keeps on telling me that's not the problem, and he's starting to get upset. I tell him that I have to fix this wire to get the TV to work, then I notice that the wire is completely gone, when I ask him he sheepishly admits that he removed the wire himself and tells me where it can be found. I get the wire and complete the repair. Then we have to go somewhere in his car, his friend is driving. We have to pick up some meat and deliver it somewhere, also we have to pick up some cheese on the way. When we're done and are parking the car there are 3 or 4 little girls playing there in the parking lot, they are asking us if we brought them any toys. One of the little girls is showing me one of her toys and asking me if my daughter has one. We go back up to drunk guy's apartment, leaving the girls playing in the lot.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Big Sword"*
*-*April 25 2007


I'm with some guy who I don't know, we are at some kind of a school building trying to find a sword, I'm not sure why. We scan each classroom one by one, finally we find one room that has a bunch of people, there's an elderly asian man giving some kind of presentation. He's showing a huge sword with a wavy blade, at least 5' long. The guy I am with springs into action, he dashes into the room, takes the sword from the old guy and proceeds to decapitate him. Everyone in the room is screaming as the old guy's head rolls onto the table. With the sword now in hand my friend rejoins me and we make our way back out to our van, along the way people are trying to take the sword back from us, including a family with 2 little girls. One of the little girls is so brave that she actually grabs the blade with her bare hands. I gently take her back to her Father telling him that his daughter is _very_ brave. We get outside the building and put the sword into the back of our van and close the doors, I have to move the sword around in the back to make it fit.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Drugstore Wifey"*
*-*April 26 2007

 My wife D. is on the phone with the pharmacy, she's _really_ upset, almost in tears. She's yelling at the pharmacist because he could have saved her some money but didn't. She's telling him that we're not all made out of money and that she really could have used that money elsewhere. I come over to where she's sitting to ask her about it, she tells me the amount of money that she's talking about, which isn't that much really, it doesn't seem like a big deal to me. She tells me that it's the principle of the thing that matters, I shrug and say "whatever".



*"School Detective"*
*-*April 26 2007

I'm in the change room at school, getting into some kind of uniform. I'm chatting with the guy next to me who obviously isn't a student. I ask him what he does, he tells me that he is the school detective, "full time?" I ask, he answers yes. I comment that "wow, when I was a kid there was no such thing" he tells me that it is a different world today than the one he and I grew up in. I say "yeah, when I was in grade school we just got a once-a-week visit from Constable Taylor (we called him "constipated failure"). I finish putting my clothes on.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Sandwich Cat"*
-April 27 2007

 I'm in the kitchen making a big smoked meat sandwich like the ones I used to make when I was running the deli. I'm microwaving the plate of thinly sliced meat and putting the rye bread in for 20 seconds at the end. After it's made I come out into the living room and ask my wife D. where our cat Sylvester is, she tells me that he is behind her in the foyer but when I look there I see our cat Matisse there instead looking out at me. I shout his name "Matisse!" I am thrilled to pieces to see him, it's been just about 4 years since he passed away. He was the best cat ever in the whole wide world. He looks up at me startled.



*"Biking To B.C."*
-April 27 2007

 I'm on a very, very long bike ride in the Winter, I'm on my way to meet my friends Pat and Luke in British Columbia. I get to a huge train bridge but I am down at the bottom wondering how I am going to get up to the top. I start to make my way up and then there's a train up there collecting more cars. By the time I get to the top the train is gone but it has left a few box cars behind. I'm feeling rather thirsty and that's when I notice that one of the cars is open at one end and filled with cases of bottled water. Being that it's Winter and colder than Hell I just assume that they are all frozen cock-stiff, but when I grab a bottle it's just fine, I take a few big swigs. The water doesn't taste bad but somehow I can tell it's old and just not very good. Then someone is yelling at me, railroad security perhaps, something about trespassing and move along or I'll be shot. A couple of bullets whiz past near my head but I can't see where they're coming from, still and all I decide that it's time I was moving along. Then I am arriving in some little town, I stop and call Luke on the cell phone he tells me what street to meet them on. I hang up and start looking for that street, somehow I know that I am headed in the right general direction. When I decide to finally look at my map to locate myself I realize that I am on the street that I was looking for, then I see Luke and Pat coming towards me and I tell them that I was just about to look at my map until I saw that I was already where I needed to be. Then as we start talking the yard that we are sitting in on our bikes starts filling up with other people on bikes. Luke and Pat start to tell me about some good deals we can get on bikes and accessories but that we have to buy 3 of each in order to get the good discount. Then we are browsing in a showroom, we each pick a frame then forks then tires and wheels. They tell me the model of MP3 player that they want but I don't want one at all. They keep on trying to convince me but I just don't want one at all.



*"School Chips Ruffles"*
-April 27 2007 - WBTB

 I'm in a school classroom with a bunch of kids, I can only assume that I'm a kid too. We are having snack-time and everyone is munching on some food, there are bags of chips on some of the desks and we are running around helping ourselves to them. I spot a bag of Ruffles and grab a few handfulls of them then I run away munching on them. The odd thing is that when I wake up I can actually still taste the potato chips in my mouth, that's a first for me, very odd.



*"Parking Garage Sales"*
-April 27 2007 - WBTB

I'm with our neighbor Steve in a parking garage, he's showing me a car that he wants to sell to me. We are walking around the car inspecting it. He's telling me what a good deal it is and that even after it's paid for I'd still be able to get a lot more than what I paid for it. Then the superintendant of the building is calling me on my cell phone asking me when we are going to move some thing (can't remember what) off of one of the balconies, I tell him that we are on our way, but then I can't seem to find the way over to the other side of the parking structure to where the stuff is that needs moving. Then we are inside the building in one of the apartment units, looking around in a dresser of drawers. I find a big bag of weed and wonder if I should take it or not because I'm getting the feeling that it's a set-up. I decide to go ahead and take it. Next I am waiting for the elevator and the super is there asking me again when I'll be moving that stuff. I remember being paranoid that he was going to find out about the weed I took.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Neighbor Talk"*
*-*April 29 2007

 I'm at home, the neighbor Barry from across the street is visiting. I'm telling him the story about when my wife D. and I stayed awake for 60+ hours straight, but I keep on getting interupted by different things. I just tell him one part of the story and something happens to stop me. Then my wife D. comes home, yet another interuption. I continue again with the story, D. confirming all the details as I go along. I think I finally manage to get the whole thing out. 

So here's the story: We were coming back from Amsterdam, we got up at 6:00am at my Dad's place in Abcoude, we had to be to the airport in Brussels Belgium before noon-ish. My Dad's buddy Frances gives us a ride to Belgium (he had a business meeting there later in the day anyhow, lucky us) and we make our flight on time. We land in Mirabel at around noon (6 hr. flight with a 6 hr. time difference = teleport) which is perfect because we have a concert (Queensr&#255;che's Empire tour) in Ottawa at 7:30pm only we find out that Mirabel is NOT Montreal and that it's going to take a long-ass time to get to Ottawa by bus. So we finally get to Ottawa at about 7:00pm & our friends pick us up, we zoom back to our house to get changed and drop off our luggage. We drop 2 hits of acid each and go to the concert. We meet a bunch of friends at the show and invite everyone back to our place afterwards. At noon the next day we are still wide awake but fading fast.. my wife D. loses control of her tear ducts and starts crying about "nothing" but can't stop. We finally fall asleep, it's been over 60 hours that we have been up for when we add it all up. What a trip.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Wife Won't Come Home"*
*-*April 30 2007

 I'm waiting at home for my wife D. to get home, she is really, really late. Our baby boy M. is wayyy overdue for feeding. When she eventually gets home I shake her silly and yell like crazy. At first she doesn't care at all, but after awhile she gets very appologetic. I'm still very mad and I call her a bunch of bad names, it really ticks me off that she could just leave and forget about our son like that. Eventually I accept her appology and we reconcile.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Car Crash"*
*-*May 1 2007

 I'm driving down a big highway, going at a pretty good speed, probably around 120-140 Kph (75-85 Mph)-ish. Traffic is all moving about the same speed. A big tractor-trailer pulls in from the right lane catching us all off-guard and making all of the vehicles in front of me (3 or 4) lock up the brakes. Everyone gets stopped in time, I manage to avoid hitting the car in front of me by pulling slightly to the right and stopping alongside. As I am looking around at all the chaos and confusion a Camaro goes flying past us all at full speed, apparently hadn't even had time to try to hit the brakes. It goes by us on the right sideand goes crashing into some bushes on the shoulder violently. I get out of my car and start to look around, the other drivers all seem OK. I notice some of my belongings have been thrown from my car and are strewn about on the ground, I start to gather up my stuff and bring it back to the car, then I notice that my daughter's car seat is no longer in the back seat but instead is sideways in the front on the driver's seat. She is sitting there crying.



*"I Meet Les Claypool"*
*-*May 1 2007

 I'm at a concert, Les Claypool is playing his bass. After the show the guy I am with has somehow managed to get Les' bass case and some of Les' CD's into our car, it's a little Honda or something. As we are driving out of the parking lot we see some people coming out of a door with guitar cases in hand so we head over in that direction. Just as we get to the door Les Claypool comes walking out, I'm thrilled to death. I go up to him and introduce myself, not offering my hand for him to shake (Les has a "thing" about that) and I ask him if he could sign a few things for me. I produce his bass case and a big smile spreads across his face, he is more than happy to join us and hops into our car (Hmmm... maybe it was a Dart?). We drive to somewhere else in the parking lot and Les is telling us about the CD case he is autographing, pointing out a discrepancy in the song title on the CD and the CD jewel case. I awoke feeling really great and terribly excited about having met Les Claypool. He was really very cool in my dream and he has been a big hero of mine for quite a few years now. Way cool!



*"Shaving Mishap"*
*-*May 1 2007

 I'm with my Father-in-law T. He tells me we just have to make a quick stop for a minute. Then we are in a bathroom in front of a mirror, apparently he is "tricking" me into teaching me how to shave with a straight razor. He tells me to lather up my face, which I do. Then he's handing the razor to me, only as he's unfolding it and putting it in to my hand somehow it slips and the blade goes right in to the side of my hand, _deep_. He thinks that it's just a nick and wants me to go ahead and continue but when I show him just how serious it is he almost faints. Then I'm at some kind of treatment center, the nurse there is looking at the huge gash in my hand. She shows me into a small cubicle with a small window to put my hand through, only it's very awkward for me to try to get my hand into, a very weird angle. Then as I try to insert my hand the little window assembly falls apart, revealing some kind of swamp behind it with tons of mosquitos and bullfrogs, I tell the nurse that there are too many bugs there while she and the doctor try to gather up all the bullfrogs that are jumping in, but it's a losing battle, they are hopping in faster than they can be thrown back out. I see one _huge_ bullfrog that is the size of a small cat, I think to myself: "holy shit!"

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Hurt Tooth"*
*-*May 2 2007

 I'm with my friends M. and S. at their tiny little apartment. It seems that S. has just returned from the maternity ward at the hospital, apparently having given birth. She is showing off some of the nice cards that she got while she was there. Something happens to me and I bump my front tooth on something, very hard. I can feel with my tongue that it's not chipped but I am convinced that it is cracked. It feels just awfull. I check it in the mirror and I'm pretty sure that I see a crack, then I make my friend M. check it for me, he tells me that I'm just imagining it and that there's nothing wrong. It still feels broken to me. Then S. goes to check her email, apparently so that she can reply to some of the nice people that sent her cards in the hospital, one in particular that she was quite taken by. Then she comes back into the room complaining about how her email account has been suspended and that the worst part about it is that she can't get at her work emails and that it's probably those bastards at IBM that are responsible for the whole fiasco. Seems that they are her former employer and the root of all evil. When I awake I can't shake the chipped tooth feeling , even after I've checked it again for real in the bathroom mirror before going back to bed.



*"Mother-In-Law"*
*-*May 2 2007

 My wife's Mother is visiting us, she is supposed to have picked up a DVD player for me only when my wife asks her about it she answers no, she didn't get it. This annoys me _a lot_. Then she is telling my wife about some picture that she bought instead of the DVD player, which makes me even madder. She's got the picture in her hand but I won't even look at it. I'm really _quite_ pissed off.


LOL! Perfect!

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Going Home Again"*
-May 3 2007

 I'm with my wife D. we are on our way "home" going down Wellington Street. There are some kids riding their bikes alongside the road, I don't know exactly why but this gets me really angry. I honk my horn at them and am cursing really loudly, this makes D. laugh a bunch. We turn on to Sherbrooke Street and park at #17, across the street, where my Mother used to park when we lived there. We go across to our apartment, which is actually the place I grew up in with my Mom. We check the mailbox on the way in, at the bottom of the stairs. Then we go upstairs to our apartment, as we are nearing the top of the stairs I can hear voices, I see some men in suits going into apartment #2, they are caucasian which is odd because the people that lived there before were Vietnamese and then after that Cambodian. When I reach out to open our front door it just opens without needing unlocking, this is really weird and I say so to D. she doesn't seem to notice or care. We go inside, same old shit-hole, same as it always was.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Jailbreak"*
-May 4 2007

 This was a very, very long dream, but my recall is very shaky. A really good example of a dream that I should have written more about when I woke up in the night, but being that I only wrote the title I can only remember a little bit of it, vaguely. I am in a large prison with a lot of inmates, I get a good idea about how to escape, word gets out and a lot of them want to come with me. I say that I'll take as many of them with me as I can but that everyone can't go. The guards are already getting suspicious, I can tell. All I remember next is a whole bunch of us going out through a hole in the chain-link fence, it's like a free-for-all, I just know that we're all going to get caught.

 

*"Les Claypool The 2nd"*
-May 4 2007

 I'm at a really huge rock concert, probably millions of people there. PRIMUS are playing. This part of the dream is very long but the details are very sketchy. Next Les Claypool is walking through the crowd, I see him coming towards me and I hurry to catch up with him. I get very close to him and start walking and talking with him. He is such a nice guy, genuinely enjoys interacting with his fans. I walk with him chatting for what seems like forever, allthough I can barely remember anything we said to each other. Then we get to where his wife and 2 kids are waiting for him and I get out of the way because there's another little girl there who's been waiting a long, long time to meet Les' daughter.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Metallica For Dinner"*
-May 5 2007

 I'm with James Hetfield and Kirk Hammett, we are sitting around in my Mom's old apartment watching TV. James tells me to go ahead and order up some supper, I call in a fast food order for delivery. Shortly after that the delivery guy brings the food to the door, I invite him in to the kitchen and ask him "how much?" as I hand him a $20, he answers $3-something and gives me $16-something in change, I think to myself how we couldn't have ordered a helluva lot for that little money. Next we are all jumping in to a little purple jeep, like a Tracker, we are going on some kind of road trip. I get the feeling that we are in a reality show of some kind, that we are being broadcast live as we go. We make our way down the road, it is night-time, we are making irregular stops here and there. At one point we stop so that the bass player (not Burton, not Newstead, not Trujillo - ?) can get out to barf, when he gets back in he realizes that he puked out one of his fillings, we all laugh uproariously at that and then the road trip continues.



*"Money From Steve"*
-May 5 2007

 I'm with my ex-boss from Astro, Steve. We are in my current boss P.'s Garage talking. I am trying to convince Steve that the company owes me some money, he is checking it out with head-office apparently, we are waiting to hear back from them. Stupid Dave (jerk I used to work with) is there trying to talk Steve out of giving me any money, I could just punch this goof. He is his usual hang-dog self, pathetic really. Then Steve and I both spot a 1967 Baracuda going by outside the window on the street. It is in mint condition and we both comment on just how perfect it is and "just look at those tail-lights!" The 'cuda drives off with both of us still drooling after it in the background. Then Steve asks me about the finger-puzzle I have done for him, "is it done yet?" I say yes and hand it over to him, apparently it is exactly what he was hoping for and now he is really happy, he can't stop looking at this thing. It looks like a Chinese seal, a wooden tube with a cap at one end and a design or stamp pattern under the top.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"My Sports Car"*
-May 6 2007

 I'm with a guy who I don't know, we are going down the Queensway in my car and I am telling him about wonderfull and fantastick it is. He is unimpressed and proceeds to tell me that it's only a Hyundai Tiburon, which makes me really mad. I think to myself that he must be trying to get me going or something.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Walking In The Snow"*
-May 8 2007

 I'm with my Wife D., we are going inside a mobile home or trailer that has been boarded up (condemned?) we have to move some debris from in front of the door and then shimmy through a small opening between two boards. I'm kicking snow off of my boots on the way in. Inside we are talking about some plan my boss P. has for everyone to sleep in one unit to save money on heating or something. I suspect that it has more to do with trying to get my Wife into bed. I am really frisky and try like crazy to get her into the mood, but she's frigid even in my dreams. Now I can't even get any dream sex. Great. I guess I might as well just cut the damned thing off. It's like owning a car and not having a drivers' license, pointless.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"On The Bus"
*-May 12 2007
*FIRST LUCID DREAM!
*
 I'm on a bus with a bunch of people, I get the feeling that we've taken a wrong turn or are going in the wrong direction. One of the DC's says to me "you will remember to check your reality" (my binaural mp3 lucid induction prompt_!_) and I tell him that what he just said is a reality check, he asks me what that means and I explain to him how RC's work when you're dreaming. Then I am on top of the bus on my stomach, trying to hold on, the bus is moving around quite a bit and I am in danger of sliding off. I am trying to get a grip on the riveted seams with my fingernails but I am just barely staying on, then it comes to me.. *this is preposterous! I don't need to be afraid of this! I am obviously dreaming so all I need to do is let go and fly upward and away. Even as I realize this I don't easily believe it and I still have to muster up my courage to let go. Finally I release my grip and sure enough I start to fly! I look around to see where I am and I discover that I am downtown near the Parliament Buildings, I fly over Major's Hill Park and look around everywhere. I feel so free and alive. I'm thrilled to be lucid and flying, it is the most liberating feeling I have ever experienced.* Then I'm back in bed afraid to move a muscle, hoping that I can get back in to the same dream, I lay motionless for as long as I can until I realize that my head is rolled back over my left shoulder on my pillow and my neck is kinked. Finally I give up and get up and go for a pee. I was so happy I could barely get back to sleep after, this is probably the "highest" I've ever been with no drugs involved.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Drug Money"
*-May 13 2007

 I'm at the pharmacy asking for my prescriptions. The pharmacist finally finds it and rings it up on the cash. I start counting my money and realize that I don't have enough, I tell her that I have the rest in the car and I'll just run out and get it. I go out into the parking lot and get the rest of the money from my console, a bunch of $1 & $2 coins. There are a lot of "monster trucks" in the parking lot, trucks with massive tractor tires. On the way back in to the building I have to stop to let one of these big trucks go by. Then I am talking to my Dad's friend J. He is telling me that since bicycles are being sold completely assembled these days that they are selling a lot more of them. Gone are the days of spending a whole day putting together the pieces of the bicycle you bought. At no time was I lucid.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Customs Fiasco"
*-May 16 2007

 I'm going through customs with my wife and my Dad. The guy who is checking us is being a real hard-case, he's certain that I am trying to bring something in and he won't leave it alone. He's hounding me mercilessly. I'm adamant about not having anything on me, I can't figure out why this guy has such a hard-on for me. After we go back and forth for a long time I finally ask him what makes him think that I am smuggling something. He says that I told him that I was. This stuns me, I'm incredulous, I'm so taken aback that I'm actually stammering, I know that I never would have said anything of the sort. I demand to see his superior and also to see the video playback of our exchange so that he can prove to me that I said what I _KNOW_ I didn't say. Then his supervisor comes out, she tells me that after reviewing the videotape it appears that I did mumble something about having "two and a half grams" on me. I am totally flummoxed. I know for absolute certain that I have nothing at all illegal in my bags or on my person and I tell her so. I volunteer for a body cavity search just to put all of this nonsense to rest, after all we've been stalled here for hours for no good reason. She tells me that's not necessary, she's just going to write me up a ticket for posession based on my video confession. At this point I am really losing my cool, I'm about to blow my top. I demand to see the video clip she is talking about, she tells me that is totally against procedure for me to view it, I'll just have to take her word for it. I'm so pissed off I can feel the veins popping on my neck, I'm ready to explode. When I awaken I can't shake the pissed off feeling and it takes me quite a while to realize that it was only a dream and to stop being angry.



*"Judging The Band"
*-May 16 2007

 I'm at some sort of expo, there are many kiosks or booths each featuring a different band of musicians. The booth that I am at has these old guys promoting their band, they all have grey hair and I'm guessing that they are probably 70-80 yrs. old. I am looking at their logo which is some kind of riddle. The symbol means something and I am compelled to figure it out. I stare at it for quite some time and then I get it, I know exactly what it means, it is the name of their band. It spells out the name "Arrive And Loving It" and I tell them so. They are _really_ impressed and tell me that I'm the first person, aside from themselves, to figure it out. I can see the logo in my head in the dream, it is quite clever, but it does not translate into the waking world at all, it just doesn't make any sense for real. I wake up feeling like I've solved a puzzle, very content.



*"Simpsons Hell Camp"
*-May 16 2007

 This is probably one of the longest dreams I've ever had in my life, it went on for weeks. I am Homer Simpson (how cool is that?!) and I'm with my family - wife Marge, daughter Lisa, son Bart and baby Maggie. We are going in to a Simpsons themed amusement park, riding in on a little train. Once inside we find out that it's actually some kind of prison camp and we are forced to work like slaves. The conditions are horrific, we are whipped to work harder and we are all chained together making escape impossible. After we've been there for 3 or 4 weeks and are pretty much useless anymore, having been worked nearly to death, we are put on a little train out. Everyone aboard is thrilled to finally be leaving this hell-on-earth. On the way out, which is kind of a confusing obstacle course we pass another little train going in the other direction with a whole bunch of fresh-faced "visitors" all smiling. Poor bastards don't know what lies in store for them. All the way out my family are taunting and teasing the staff, a lot. So much so in fact that when we get to the end and are finally freed I see that I'm the only one that got out, apparently because of their behaviour my family has been taken back in again. I actually do a Homer "D'oh!" and resolve to go back in after them. When I get back in I see the ring leader, a really big woman who I remember has really bad knees. Before they shackle me I grab something big and heavy and whack the big woman across her knees, she goes down like a sack of potatoes, cursing. I see the family and round them up while she's out of commission, we manage to find the exit and escape. Outside we are walking around in a massive picnic area, with campground style picnic tables everywhere. All of the people that are sitting there are all of the people in the credits at the end of the show, somehow I just know this.



*"Room-mates Key Exchange"
*-May 16 2007

 I'm moving in with a bunch of room-mates, a whole bunch of people I don't know. We are all in what I assume is the living room and everyone is exchanging keys, apparently each person has their own lock so each person needs one of each of the other people's keys. There are 7 or 8 of us so my keyring is getting quite big. Rather short dream but vivid nonetheless.



*"Cornerstore Parking"
*-May 16 2007

 I'm pulling out of a parking space in a car in a parking lot, there's a snowplow there clearing snow so everyone is waiting for the plow to get out of the way so that we can all get out of the lot. I park to the side in the meantime and walk over to a cornerstore. A baby deer comes over to me and I scratch it's chin and rub it's nose, it's so cute. Then as I am going in to the cornerstore a woman outside is asking me for help, seems her car is stuck in the snow. I go over and move some debris out from behind her car, then I get in and start it up and back out from where she thought it was stuck. She is very appreciative. I go into the store and I'm looking up and down the isles for something but I can't find whatever it is that I am looking for. I keep on going back and forth from one end of the store to the other and at one point I even ask the cashier for what it is that I need, even after she tells me where it is I still can't find it. Some kids come into the store, when I notice what it is that they are looking at I realize that's what I was wanting too. I don't even know what it is but I grab a bunch and head to the checkout. Not a very long dream but rather frustrating.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Hey, just thought I'd stop by and check out your journal.  Hope you don't mind me commenting.

You got some good dreams in there, especially the one with smoking the frog.  I can see it perfectly... made me laugh.  Maybe I should try that out.   ::lol:: 

You've dreamt about BC a couple of times, I can see it as being a dreamsign for you to help you get lucid.  I actually happen to live in BC.   ::D: 

Congrats on the first lucid dream - it is liberating, isn't it?  I love having that feeling of awareness spread over you, and you just think... I can do _anything._

Cool stuff, man, keep up those dreams!

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Thanks CoLd BlooDed, I don't mind at all, I wouldn't post 'em if they were meant to be private. I wouldn't recommend smoking any frogs tho... Even though I've dreamt of BC I've never actually been there. My best buddy (Luke) moved there a few years back so no doubt that's why I know I'm there when he's in the dream. And yeah that first lucid was a real trip, especially since I've been wanting it for _SOOOO_ long.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Window Washer"
*-May 17 2007

I'm with my friend J. we are going to a construction site to help a friend of his with a big window washing job on a tall, half built, building. We go to a small house to get our tools and then he proceeds to give us a lesson on how to use the equipment. Then there is some Asian girl there, she is really upset about where we have set up our gear and so she takes it upon herself to move it. The guy we are working with is equally pissed off and moves everything back where it was again. Then I go back to the little house to get some tool I forgot and all my in-laws are there, they have all got together for some kind of dinner. This part of the dream was very detailed but I don't remember a lot of it. A big argument breaks out about something, my uncle in-law is yelling his head off, makes all the little kids cry, little cousin C. is hiding under the couch. I go back to the window washing job but when I get there I am putting up pictures on the walls inside the apartment units. Then my Dad is there, helping me with the layout of one of the pictures on a computer, he starts to give me a lecture about how he wants me to take this job very seriously and be very dedicated when I come back to work again on Monday.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*Well... I'm officially getting back into active journalling. While I was in training I just didn't have the time to keep it up, but now things are getting back to normal & I finally have a chance to get it going again. I'm still dreaming 2-3 good dreams a night, but my recall is very fleeting, I am hoping that keeping my journal consistently again will help to improve my recall AND possibly get me my 2nd lucid. Still only one under my belt. Ever since starting training all I ever dream about anymore is driving that goddamned bus!*

*"Buy the Bus"
*-July 19 2007

I am in a garage at work with some co-workers, we are chatting. Someone drives by in an articulated bus that they bought and now own, everyone is talking about that, I say to them "well hell, why not buy as bus? At that price it's a real steal of a deal". I think I mention that buying a bus costs the same as renting one (for an operator it's $65/day) totally fucking wrong. The bus drives away and we all keep on talking.

----------


## The Cusp

Doesn't sound like that great of a deal, those buses are hard on gas.  I recognized the bus, and noticed you're in Stitsville.  Not too far from me in Ottawa.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> I say to them "well hell, why not buy as bus? At that price it's a real steal of a deal". I think I mention that buying a bus costs the same as renting one (for an operator it's $65/day) totally fucking wrong. The bus drives away and we all keep on talking.







> Doesn't sound like that great of a deal, those buses are hard on gas. I recognized the bus, and noticed you're in Stitsville. Not too far from me in Ottawa.



OK, that's why I said "totally fucking wrong"... if you could _BUY_ a bus for $65 that would really be one helluva deal, would it not? And yeah, when an operator (driver) rents (charters) one for the day it comes full of fuel, and believe me you'd be hard pressed to drive it out of deisel in a day, no matter how many times you went from Barhaven to Orleans and back (I did it for 8 hours straight on the 95 one night - still tons of fuel left).

Who knows, if you ride the bus you may see me as your driver one day. Whereabouts in Ottawa are you?

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Trainers Dealing"
*-July 20 2007

I pull my bus up to the curb and park it. I walk over to where all of my instructors are with the next group of trainees. S is there doing some kind of shady deal with someone. It seems to me as if the other trainers are watching his back. It looks like a transaction of something illicit as far as I can tell, he's handing the other guy something secretively and getting the cash in his other hand for it. They don't seem to mind that I have noticed what they are doing. I ask them a few questions about the new group of trainees and then I go and start up my bus and leave.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*OK, so I'm finally going to get back into journaling, after a much too long hiatus. Last night I had a super-epic dream so what better to start off my journal entries with.
* 
*"French Boat Ride"
*-Sept 20 2007

I'm in a little row-boat with some French chef guy who I don't know, he looks an awful lot like Tim Roth. He is telling me all about how he discovered wines, I ask him if it is true that once you start drinking expensive wines you can't go back to the less expensive ones after that, and that you are "spoiled"? He tells me "no, that is rubbish" and goes on to tell me all about a whole bunch of different wines that he has learned to enjoy a lot. I tell him that I am more of a beer guy and that really I'm much more into tasting all kinds of different beers, especially white beers. We talk a LOT. He then tells me that he is going to show me "a secret", something that someone showed to him a long time ago while in boat too. He tells me to rub my moustache, almost as if I am brushing my teeth, in an up-and-down motion, and to close my eyes at the same time. As I do this I start to feel the wind on my face (& I mean _REALLY_ feel it!) as if I'm in a motorboat moving really fast. The more I stroke my 'stache the windier my face feels. Then I start to hear waves crashing and I am smiling, somehow I know that I am now alone in the boat and that he has somehow shown me how to move great distances, I am smiling the hugest smile, ear-to-ear. I wake up & realize that the sound I am hearing is the Newport Waves binaural beats track in the headphones. I can't stop smiling, it was the greatest feeling in the World. Once again, my dream-world has carried over into my waking-world, the last time that happened a lucid was soon to follow.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Car Crash & Ice Cream"
*-Sept 21 2007

I had 2 more super dreams last night, only problem is that I didn't write them down (stoopid!) and I only remember 1 of them now. Let that be a lesson to me, jot down in rough first thing in the morning. D'oh!

So, I am cruising down the highway with my Father-in-law and my wife in his car, he is driving (quite fast too I might add!) and then suddenly in front of us all the lanes are closed but one. Because of how fast he is going he has to react quickly and picks the lane that he _thinks_ is open, only he picks the wrong one and we go crashing through the detour sign and spinning out of control. We do a bunch of 360's and finally come to rest safely and in tact. We decide to get off the highway and go for ice cream. We exit at the next off-ramp and stop at a Dairy Queen. It's very odd, the counter is at the top of a huge hill. We have to climb up there to get our orders, only we aren't getting what we ordered, we are getting what the people before us ordered, they are still at the drive-thru window and we are being served their ice creams. The server hands me "my" ice cream and the cone is cracked, when I tell her about it she says she will fix it and then hands me an even more broken cone to replace it with, then the whole sorded mess falls to the pavement. When I complain to her about it she tells me "sorry, there's nothing I can do about _that_ one, it's on the ground now." I am really upset and wake up really grouchy about not getting my ice cream. Ha!

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Snow Unicycle"
*-Sept 22 2007

I'm in a little portable office, like a trailer, the ones they set up as temporary schoolrooms and that sort of thing. I am chatting with an old friend of mine C. He is telling me something about how I need something to go any further, I'm not exactly sure exactly what we are talking about. I tell him that I'll go and get it and be right back. I jump on a unicycle (which I can't ride IRL) and go out the door and down the stairs effortlessly, there is a LOT of snow on the ground, like it is late winter. I realize at this point that I'm only wearing a pair of trackpants, no shirt & no shoes or socks. Still I continue on my merry way, unicycling through the snow easily, thinking to myself that it's only a short ride and I can make it with what little clothes I have on. I'm not cold at all, even though I probably should be.


(Funny, even though I've never ridden a unicycle and don't have the foggiest idea how to do it, that's exactly how I was riding, holding on to the seat with one hand like that, almost like bull-riding.)

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Eaten weed"
*-Sept 25 2007

I'm standing in my kitchen talking to my old pal M who I haven't seen for a while. He is going on and on about my new car, he really likes it a lot. My Wife is there too, apparently everyone has eaten a bud, M is asking me how long it will take to "kick in"? I tell him I don't know. There's a guy from work there too, P. I'm pretty sure he doesn't partake of the kind herb, he is asking me when supper will be ready because he doesn't want to get too high on an empty stomach. Seems as though I'm the only one who didn't eat any weed.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Went back to bed this morning after my early run for a nap. Had a REALLY vivid (but unfortunately non-lucid) dream.

*"Rainbow Bikini Wife"**
*-Oct 03 2007

I am following my Wife around our house "harrassing" her, I can't keep my hands off of her. I'm feeling her up & rubbing up against her relentlessly. She is wearing a bikini (she would NEVER be caught DEAD in a bikini - I KNOW this!) that is rainbow colored. It is very scant, teeny-weeny if-you-will. She doesn't seem very interested in my advances.

I awoke with severe morning wood. How I didn't realize that this was impossible is beyond me. My Wife wearing a bikini is right up there with hell freezing over.

----------


## The Cusp

That unicycling through the snow dream was hilarious.  Even though it's a DJ and anything is possible, I still never expected something like that.

Are you sure that guy's grabbing his seat?  Looks like he's trying to keep the boys warm.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"T's mansion"
*-Oct 05 2007

I'm at my friend/coworker T's house, or should I say mansion. I know (or rather have the feeling) that I've been here before. I am giving my Aunt a tour of the huge place, telling her that my Wife & I had first option on this house when it went up for sale, when T & I graduated it was offered to both of us but that Gazzoo & I declined. This place is HUGE. I can see that T & his Wife have redecorated a bunch and that it has changed a lot since the last time I was here. They've got this whole frog decor thing going on, the banisters have little frog-head top pieces and a bunch of other froggy stuff. T is showing a bunch of little kids the trains that run around and through the walls like Mr. Rogers' did. I am trying to talk to him but he is just downright ignoring me. I can't take it anymore & I leave. When I am pulling out of the driveway I see that this house is right beside the bus yard where we work and that the buses sort of go through part of his laneway to get in and out of the yard. I pass a bus going in the other direction as I am leaving, driving it is an ex co-worker of mine D. I think to myself that D is probably going out of his way to drive across T's laneway, there's no real reason for him to have to drive there.




*"Alternative Fuel Salesman"
*-Oct 05 2007

A salesman is trying to sell me an alternative fuel system for my car. He is the really cheesy type, trying too hard. He's explaining how his system works and showing me all the aparatus that goes along with it. One end of a white corugated hose goes into the refueling spout, the other end goes to a big clear plastic bag of sorts, where you put a tablet or "pill" in and fill with water. The more I try to tell him no the more persistent he is. I cannot get a word in edgewise, he will not let me speak at all. I am just dying to tell him that this get-up will invalidate my warranty but he won't let me say even one word. He just keeps going on and on and on, about "wouldn't you like better gas mileage?", "Just imagine the savings" & "Go three times as far on one tank of gas" etc. He will not let up. He's actually trying to assemble this contraption to my car, now I'm really getting uppity. I just want to tell this cheesy asshole to please go and fuck himself. I woke up still rather peeved. One of the most annoying dreams I've ever had.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Old Friends Leaving"
*-Oct 06 2007

I am in my backyard holding my son Max in my arms, a very old friend whom I haven't seen for a long, long time is in my neighbor's yard on the other side of our fence trying to start a truck. I am trying to get her attention so that she can see my boy, I am holding him up in the air. Her Mother and Brother drive up in the neighbor's driveway in their car, I am thrilled to see her Brother, he was one of my best friends growing up. She gets in the car with them and they are leaving. I am really upset because I wanted to see more of them. Someone asks me what is the matter, probably my Wife but I am not sure, I say that I'm mad because they only just got here and now they are leaving again for a whole month and I didn't even get a chance to say "hi" or anything. They drive off.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Angry Neighbors"
*-Oct 09 2007

I'm in my house with my Wife, somehow I know that all of the neighbors are _REALLY_ pissed off at me. All the ones that I know and a bunch more that I don't even know, everyone's real ticked off at me. Apparently my Wife & I were walking home really drunk one night and I was singing loudly like an idiot, my Wife telling me the whole time to shut up or I'll piss off the neighbors and me saying "no, no.. it's OK, I can do whatever I want, those jerks won't care" etc. The guy across the street, B, even threatens me at one point. So now it's some time later & I'm at home and his kids come over to tell me that he is on the warpath and looking for someone to beat on, and that I'd better watch out. Then he shows up, he's _REALLY_ pissed off. I start to talk my way out of it, telling him how I just should have listened to my Wife in the first place, and how she had warned me about all of this. Somehow (God knows how) I manage to talk him down and don't get a beating, then we're all buddy-buddy, instead choosing to be angry at my ex-boss (his current landlord) P. About what a jerk that guy is. For some reason he had started doing repairs on our house and now one of the walls is completely ruined, with a big gaping hole in it, and it seems that the project is completely forgotten about. We go on and on about what a lousy landlord P is. Then, out of the blue, my Mom shows up. I introduce her to B, she remembers that he used to live down the street from us when I was just a little kid (which is true IRL - crazy coincidence - miles away from here) and talks a LOT with him. 



This was a _REALLY_ long dream and it happened in the first 2 hours that I was sleeping, which I thought was quite odd. Usually my "epic" dreams come in the last few hours of sleep, almost never at the beginning of the night.

----------


## The Cusp

> *"Angry Neighbors"
> *-Oct 09 2007
> Apparently my Wife & I were walking home really drunk one night and I was singing loudly like an idiot, my Wife telling me the whole time to shut up or I'll piss off the neighbors and me saying "no, no.. it's OK, I can do whatever I want, those jerks won't care" etc.



After reading that dream I wasn't surprised in the least to see you were from Stittsville.(i had forgotten)   ::D:  I'm going to go out on limb and say before stittsville, you lived in either Renfrew, Pembroke, or Petawawa.  Am I right?  It's just that dream reminded very much of home.

----------


## Moonbeam

Canadians seem to have exceptionally creative dream journals.  I wonder why that is.

Funny dreams, Phydeaux.  I like your Zappa jack-0-lantern.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

> After reading that dream I wasn't surprised in the least to see you were from Stittsville.(i had forgotten)  I'm going to go out on limb and say before stittsville, you lived in either Renfrew, Pembroke, or Petawawa. Am I right? It's just that dream reminded very much of home.



Sadly no.. I've lived in Ottawa my whole life... BUT - I DID spend all my summers in Calabogie, so I know exactly what you're talking about. We used to ride the "bingo bus" into Renfrew every Sunday night to go and watch the movie playing at the O'Brian theatre.. my personal favorite being (and no, it isn't a type-o) The Best Little Warehouse In Texas. Apparently you can't write Whorehouse on a marquee in small-town Renfrew. Ha!!!

Mr. Burt and Mr. Dolly forever!

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"This Is A Test"
*-Oct 16 2007

So this one is weird, I was at the very edge of lucidity. DAMN!

I'm in a museum or something like that. A guy is showing me something, some sort of exibit. There are initials on it and he's asking if I know what they stand for, it seems VERY familliar to me and I am racking my brain to figure it out, I'm guessing all kinds of things and he keeps on telling me that I'm wrong. Then he's giving me "hints" saying over and over again "you will remember to check your reality" and "you will realize that you are in a dream" only I don't realize until after I've woken up that it is my Lucid MP3 in the headphones that I'm hearing!!! 



Even when I do magically hear my audio file I'm _STILL_ too damned stupid to clue into it! The crazy thing is that I knew I was supposed to be figuring something out but for the life of me I just couldn't pull my head outta my ass. Almost the same as the French Boat Ride dream. I was _almost_ there.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

So, my Galantamine (Lucid Dreamer from Dreamamins.com) came in the mail yesterday, I took one at bedtime and another when I got up to pee at around 2:00-ish, here is one of the dreams that followed (there were a couple more but I really can't fully recall them):

*"Fix The Door"
*-Oct 23 2007

I am in someone's house, it is like an Osbourne's episode or something, there are a bunch of us hanging out. I am laying in a bed naked, this girl jumps in with me and she has a perfect pair, all jiggly and huge, then I notice she also has a package. Not good. Somehow I don't care & I'm still wanting her to do me (wtf?!) but she never does. Then all the others start coming home, one of them has a nosebleed & I'm saying "so, too much blow, huh?" and buddy is all like "HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT??!" and I say that it is pretty obvious. Then I am assigned the task of fixing the garage door, apparently it is broken, the lady of the house (not "tits") is a real bitch, she won't stop bothering and pestering me about how long it is taking me to fix the damned garage door thing.



This dream went on for hours and hours it seemed. It was uber-real too. There was a LOT more to it than that but I've forgotten a lot of it. There were also more dreams than just that one but the vivid recall of that one (the last one) kind of "erased" my memories of the previous ones. IMHO this galantamine stuff really works, I for sure had an increase in dreaming and vivdness. No lucidity but I'll keep on trying just the same.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Soo... I _FINALLY_ had my second lucid dream! I can now add one to my sig.
(Only took for-fricking-ever, eh?)

Last night I did EVERYTHING right. Took all my vitamins before going to bed (multi & B6 & 3 galantamine+choline). Woke up around 1:00-ish am & had some real good sex (always nice) went outside and smoked a cigar. Came back in and took 3 more g+c ate a banana, had 2 big pieces of cheese, and 2 big scoops of Nuttella (only chocolate in the house) and went back to bed. 

The resulting LD is as follows:

*"Reality Check Tutorial"*
-Oct 27 2007

I'm leaving work, there's a co-worker (someone I don't know IRL - east Indian fellow) walking with me. He suggests that we should go and get some ice cream, and I agree. We go to the ice cream shop and get a cone each. As we are chowing them down he starts talking to me, asks me what my favorite flavor is, I can't even remember what I answer. Then he says "Do you know what my favorite flavor is?" I answer "no", he answers "orange" something or other and then he's showing it to me in the freezer, as I lean in to get a closer look he takes a handfull of it and rubs it in my face. He laughs like a hyena about it too, like it's the funniest thing that's ever happened in the world. I'm not very impressed, but still I don't get angry or anything, I know it was only a joke (albeit a not-very-funny one for me) so I just sort of laugh it off good humoredly. I guess I was faking it a little. I tell him that I'm just going to the washroom to get cleaned up. I'm in there washing my hands and face at the sink when I hear someone behind me say "..but how would you know that you were dreaming?" I say "HEY! I know the answer to that! You have to do reality checks!" to which follows the question "but what is a reality check?". So I start to explain to this guy (total stranger) all about reality checks, I show him the "rubber hand" check, then I try to "blow up" my hand by blowing into my thumb, as I am saying this more and more people are gathering around to listen. I do a nose-pinch check and explain that if you can breath while pinching your nose that you're in a dream, next I do a jump off the ground to see if I'll float up. None of any of these RC's produced any "unreal" results. Everything was the same as IRL. I did notice when I was doing my hand checks that after I had washed my hands they were filthy dirty. I knew I was dreaming even though I didn't take control, I was happy just educate the by-standers. By now the room was getting pretty full, there were a LOT of people gathering around to listen to what I was saying. Although I never took control I knew full well that I was dreaming, it was SO very real and vivid too, I even remember just before it ended thinking to myself that I should have done more than just hung out in the bathroom, I knew I'd be pissed off when I woke up that I hadn't taken advantage of my state of lucidity. Even so, when I awoke I was still ecstatic, it'll be awhile for me before I can go "right back to sleep" after a lucid, I'm always (well both times now at least) higher than a freaking kite about it when I wake up. I very nearly bounce out of bed.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Same drill as last night, all the vitamins and supplements & then some.
I'm going to lay off now for a week or so on the galantamine. It sure did start to fill up my journal though, didn't it? AND my second lucid? I'm a believer. This stuff definitely helps with dreaming, no boubt adout it.

*"Olden Girls"
*-Oct 28 2007

This was a weird, long dream. I am on some sort of a TV show with a bunch of other people, we are having a discussion about how the show Golden Girls was really just a show about about Bea Arthur's point of view and that it really had nothing to do with the real World, unless you were Bea Arthur's age. We were all going on about how there was never anything really contraversial or edgy (I don't even know if this is true, I've never watched more than a few seconds of the show IRL) and how there were never any gay people or anything like that, it was basically an "old lady safe" show, made for old ladies by old ladies. Then the show's producers were spoofing Golden Girls as we watched them taping it, everyone was laughing like hell, they were going way out of their way to kind of make an opposite of the Golden Girls comedy rip-off. I'm nearly positive that this dream was inspired by the Robot Chicken episode that spoofed the Golden Girls but my dream version was NOTHING like the Robot Chicken train-wreck, it was way tamer by comparison.



*"Running From Michael!"
*-Oct 28 2007

This dream was REALLY long, even though it should have been scarier than hell it really wasn't, I was playing along as if it was just a game. I'm sure that it was as a result of trying to auto-suggest a Buckethead encounter, I went to sleep thinking only about having a meeting with Buckethead (my favorite musician in the whole wide World currently). 

I am in a sort of Running-Man type contest, we are all "released" or let go into some kind of huge building like a hangar that has all kinds of features and obstacles built-in to it. There are huge buildings on stilts with giant ladders going up to them, there are long monkey-bar type aparatus' for hand-over-handing along, there are runways and mats and all manner of diversions. There's moat-type waterways that have to be swung over, Tarzan-style. Giant staircases that lead to other hidden levels, it's almost like a huge videogame environment. I notice right away that nearly everything is booby-trapped, there's a nice little surprise waiting to fuck you up at nearly every turn, you've really got to stay on your toes to avoid leaving yourself vulnerable... to what you might ask? Well released about 30 seconds behind us is Michael Myers! GAK! I didn't notice what weapon he had, I'll just assume it was the machete, but he was coming after us all and we were scrambling like bugs from the Orkin man. I made my way up onto some huge structure right away and almost got smashed by a HUGE oversized rat-trap type deal that was set up right at the edge where I was about to climb up on the roof, Luckily I saw it just before I tripped the thing and successfully side-stepped the thing. I somehow found my way into the building that I was on top of. Once inside I knew somehow that I was "safe" in there. I found some food in the cupboards and found a nice little hiding spot tucked away in the back of a closet in one of the rooms. This dream was EPIC. No lucidity at all but it was very sharp and vivid and seemed to go on for an hour. I kept thinking about Marge's line about "maintaining a state of cat-like readiness" all through the whole dream. I was very alive in this dream (I hesitate to call it a nightmare because I wasn't very scared at all) my senses were ablaze.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

So, after a couple of weeks of laying off of the galantamine I took 4 at bedtime with (4x3mg melatonin) and proceeded to have my 3rd lucid! Then after waking up and going to the bathroom I took 4 more galantamine and had ANOTHER lucid! What can I say except that holycrap.. this stuff REALLY works well. Long periods of non-use followed by a larger-than-normal dose seems to be "just what the doctor ordered", at least for me.

And on a side note (no, I don't work for them, nor am I affiliated with them in any way - not spamming) Dreamamins is having a special offer right now, buy 2 get one free, 3 for the price of 2. Just wanted to share that with y'all.

*"Smokin'"
*-Nov 17 2007

I'm in a farmhouse of some sort, I'm talking with some guy whom I'm sure I don't know, a complete stranger. Suddenly for no reason at all I just KNOW that I am dreaming, I try the rubber hand RC but it produces no abnormal result, still I know that I am dreaming, I am not fooled. I tell the guy that I am going to smoke a cigarette, because I've wanted to do that in a dream for quite some time. I then produce a cigarette (from out of nowhere) and light it. It is more real than real. I can taste it, I can smell it, I can "feel" it. I tell the guy "oh man... this is SO GOOD!" I look at myself in a mirror (again with no abnormal result) and watch myself smoke this delicious cigarette, I am thoroughly enjoying it. Then I see my Wife (who'd kill me IRL if I was smoking again) and I say "Hey! Aren't you going to say anything about me smoking?!" and she just shrugs it off, she doesn't even seem to care at all. Then we are outside our farmhouse, walking around the property. It's way out in the country somewhere, very rural. There are city buses going by on the highway, I remark that we are too far out to have bus service.



*"House In The Sky"
*-Nov 17 2007

I am walking in a field aimlessly just looking around at the grass and trees when again I just realize (for no reason) that I am in a dream. I'm super ecstatic at this sudden enlightenment, no RC's are required. I just start to float up and fly, knowing that flying is my ultimate goal in LD'ing. I fly up very high, until the ground is very, very far away. I answer the question once and for all about if I am afraid of heights in dreaming as I am IRL. Absolutely not, what's to be afraid of when you can fly? I went as high as I could just to test this question, no problem at all. As I start coming down out of the clouds I see "our house" (not at all like IRL) floating in the sky. It's black and all stealth-like, like a gigantic castle made out of blocks, very futuristic. I fly down to the front door where I am greeted by our "dog", it is a little puppy that looks more like a bear cub. Not like any dog I've ever seen before, almost like it's been genetically fabricated or something. Almost like a baby Fozzy-bear from the Muppets. He comes running to greet me and licks my face all over. This little guy is beyond cute. I go inside to find my Wife and Daughter making cookies in the kitchen. I grab a piping bag and start to try to write on the cookies but it's not working really well. My Wife asks "what are you doing?" I answer "I'm trying to decorate this cookie but I'm not having much luck".




Both of these dreams were "realer than real" (you know what I am talking about, that lucid phenomenon where dreaming reality seems much more vivid than waking reality) and went on for a long, long time. I woke up in such an elated mood. I couldn't even get back to sleep after the second one. I was SO euphoric. This is better than being high. I just wish that I could have had this month's lucid tasks fresh in my head so that I might have been able to "earn my wings" for once. Oh well, there's always next time.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*After a long hiatus I'm back to journaling again. I'm off of work for 2 weeks due to a shoulder dislocation so I'm once again getting "too much" sleep and my dreaming has been coming back stronger again.
* 
*"Stolen Bus"
*-Mar 12 2008

I'm pulling my bus up to a stop, I get off of the bus for some reason, to help somebody boarding or something, a few people get on behind me. When I turn around to get back on the bus it's not there! There are a few co-workers standing with me, they are just as shocked as I am about the bus being stolen. We all start running back to the depot to call it in to control. When I get to the building it's very familiar yet not my work building at all, still I know where I am going and I proceed to run around looking for the right person to tell this to. At one point I go "upstairs" to a big front door area, when I step out on to the 2nd story entrance the huge stairway is just not there, immediately my fear of heights kicks in and I lay down flat on my back, actually getting dizzy from looking down to the street level which seems about 3 or 4 floors down. There's a lady just inside the door and I ask her if she could please lend a hand as I'm petrified of heights. She obliges me and extends her hand towards me, I take her hand and belly back in to the building. Somehow I know that a LOT of time has passed and that control is not going to be happy about me taking so much time to inform them of my missing/stolen bus.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Summer Dream"
*-Mar 13 2008

So I had this wonderful dream that I wanted to be true SO badly, I should have known I was dreaming, it was just too good. I walk out my back door to go to my shed in the back yard, everything is normal EXCEPT all the snow is gone! Woo hoo!!! It smells like Summer and the whole deck is clear of snow, I run back into the house and yell to my Wife: "Hey! You gotta come and see this!!!" I was so happy to see that bloody snow finally gone. When I awoke I went straight to the back door to look, even though I just knew it couldn't be true, and of course it's all still there.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Slicing Cucumbers"
*-Apr 07 2008

So I'm in my kitchen and one of my Dad's friends is there, he's slicing cucumbers on our cutting board. He's slicing them exactly the way I like them, VERY thinly. I tell him that he really knows how to slice them the right way but that I have a mandolin that does it perfectly and WAY faster. I get the thing out of the cupboard and start slicing really quickly, then part of the mandolin comes off, I say "hey, that's odd.. that's never done that before" and try to put it back together again. The more I put it back together the more it falls apart, I'm getting very frustrated. IRL the thing is one solid piece, nothing to come apart on it at all, so it's very confusing to me. I wish I could see these obvious dream signs, these "impossible" things that I just accept blindly.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Rear-ended!"
*-Apr 08 2008

So my best buddy L is in town, currently he lives on the other side of the country so I rarely see him IRL. We're at someone's apartment and we're counting our money to see how much we have, then he tells me that we have to go on a short trip, he has to show me something. Next we are on a train, sitting across from us are Snoopy and Woodstock, they seem to be really enjoying the ride, then I notice that sitting next to us is another Snoopy and Woodstock, the two pairs seem to be making faces at each other and just generally goofing around. The next time I look across there's two Woodstocks and no Snoopy (wtf?!) then when I look beside again there's two Woodstocks there too, also no Snoopy. All the Woodstocks seem to be thoroughly enjoying my confused reaction, almost as if they're just goofing around like this just to throw me for a loop, and it's working. This train ride seems to last forever, we spend a LOT of time on the train. Next we are going to a strip-joint, L has said that we should go and do this so we are on our way. It's very early in the morning and the "strip club" seems to be more like a room in someone's house, like an illegal club, almost like a booze can with dancers. There are a few guys already there, they seem really pathetic, a bunch of real sad-sacks. We go in and grab a seat (on the floor!) near some dirty matresses (eww!) with the other fellows. It's all too disgusting for me so I suggest that we should probably hit the road and find something else to do, L agrees and we go out the door and start walking towards where I parked my car. As we get closer to my car I see that something awfull has happened, some jackass has run into the ass-end of my car and it's totally destroyed, the trunk lid is completely gone, the back wheels are missing, even the axle is long gone. I'm literally fuming mad. I start hollering at this bastard: "Look at what you've done to my new car! I JUST bought this car, it's my FIRST brand new car and you've destroyed it!" I'm so angry it hurts. I stand there yelling at the guy forever, I just can't get over this. Then I walk over to a 7-11 to use the phone to call the cops, while I'm on the phone the lady on the other end is asking me for my drivers' license number, only I can't find it on my license anywhere, she starts getting irate with me: "Look, it's not that difficult sir.. it's RIGHT there on your license" etc. But the harder I try to find it the more I can't, I kkep on asking her where it is on the card but she just keeps on telling me that it's "right there"! I'm at a loss. Next I'm with my supervisor at work, he's asking me why I had so much trouble finding that number for the cop? He's giving me a suspicious look as if he suspects that I'm on drugs or something. I ask him to show me where it is then, if he's so smart... "here, just show me where then!" I hand him the card. He looks it over carefully  for a couple of minutes, also perplexed, then hands it back to me saying "Hmm.. I guess I can see why you'd have trouble with that." Then he's sharpening a putty knife on a grinding wheel right there behind his desk (Jebus only knows what for) and hands it to me, telling me that I'm going to be needing this later. I'm more confused now than ever.



That's pretty much all I remember, this dream was HUGE and epic, lasted forever. I also had 2 mini-dreams last night but for the life of me I can't remember a single detail from either one, I knew them complete when I got up to go to the bathroom (before the epic dream) but all I remember is that there were 2 of them. That's it. The big one wiped the memory of the other two.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"The Game Show"
*-Apr 11 2008

So I'm with my Dad and we are at some kind of game show, in the audience. I am telling my Dad that it's ironic that the prize the contestants get to keep if they don't win is valued almost as much as what they would have won if they had "won", so either way they lose. He is laughing and agreeing with me. It made perfect sense in the dream but now that I'm awake it doesn't make any sense at all to me.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Plowing The Mountain"
*-Apr 12 2008

So I'm on a big snowy mountain with my Dad and my Daughter, we are walking around trying to get higher up, there are some plowed roadways but they are very steep. Finally we make it to a plateau where there are a lot of plows and bulldozers and things all parked. I tell my Dad, "hey look, those are the plows I was driving last year" then we notice a group of people sitting on a bench of sorts over in one corner of the area. One of the people is my ex-boss' wife B. I say to my Daughter "aren't you going to go and say 'Hi' to B?" she tells me "I already did" so I tell her "well go and say hi again, I'm sure she'd appreciate that", so off my Daughter goes to say hi again. I also notice that her son is sitting there with her & I nod a hello to him. Also sitting there is a really cute girl who I'm sure I know, that I used to work with when I was working there, I haven't actually got a clue who she was but I was intently trying to get her attention so I could say hello to her, she never seemed to look towards me, I never got to make eye contact with her.

This dream was very long and vivid, there were so many oddities that I'm always amazed that I never pick up on that stuff. I'm the definition of gullable in my dreams, anything goes, no problem. I never question anything, no matter how bizzare or obscene.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Waiting In Line"
*-Apr 15 2008

So I'm standing in line at a convienence store, the line is very long and I have a LOT of stuff in my hands, too much really. As I'm waiting there I realize that the ice cream bar that I have is not going to make it to the checkout unmelted so I decide to eat it while I wait. It's VERY tasty, I can even taste the stick when I'm licking the last of the ice cream off of it. Very real. Finally I get to to the cash and put down all my items. I entertain the idea of just throwing the empty ice cream wrapper on the floor and not paying for it but then my conscience kicks in and I put the wrapper on the counter with the other stuff and tell the clerk to charge me for it, as I had eaten in line.



*"Buckethead In My Living Room"
*-Apr 12 2008

This dream was one I've wanted for a LONG time, even though I experienced no lucidity I was thrilled when I awoke that I actually got to interact with my current hero Buckethead.

I'm in the living room of the apartment I grew up in with my Mother. Buckethead is sitting there on our couch setting up his gear, I can't even believe that I'm in the same room with him. He's getting out some effect pedals and plugging in patch cables and whatnot. An old highschool friend of mine, DB, is sitting in the chair across from BH. As BH turns on his amp I tell him "that's the same amp I have!" and I run into my bedroom and grab my amp, it's all plugged in and "live" with two pedals sitting on top of it, I pull out all the patch cables and everything is squealing with feedback, closest thing to "music" I've probably ever heard in a dream, then I unplug the power cable and everything goes quiet. I take my 50w Marshall into the living room to show BH that it's exactly the same as his but when I get out there it has turned into a tiny plastic pig-nose Marshall, even though I KNOW it was full size in my bedroom a few seconds ago. I say "gee I guess yours is a little bigger after all" and as I'm taking my little "toy" amp back into my room I ask my buddy "didn't I have the 50w when U (my late step-Brother) was around?" DB then laughs which really upsets me for some reason, I say really angrilly "Did I say something funny?! You find something funny about my dead step-Brother?!". He's quite surprised by my reaction (and quite frankly, so am I!). I look over at BH and he hasn't even taken notice, he's still pluggin in his gear.

I really wish the dream had continued, I REALLY wanted to hear what BH was going to play for me, as I said I can't ever recall hearing music in a dream before and it's one of my #1 things to "make happen" while lucid.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

*"Why Can't I read this??!"
*-Apr 18 2009

This dream was quite weird, I'm in someone's living room somewhere, it's quite messy. There's a big guy sitting at a round table in the middle of what would be maybe a dining room, so it's like a combination living room/dining room. This fellow is really upset about something or other, he's angry and generally pissed off, he's throwing stuff around and being very frustrated. Somehow I know that he's really cheesed about having given up cocaine. For whatever reason he has begun the process of kicking the habit. It doesn't seem to be going so well for the poor guy though. At some point I mention that he should just go ahead and snort a line, which he eagerly does. I don't know why he seemed to need my permission to do it, but it was almost as if I was the one he was quitting it for and he couldn't have any unless I said so. Pretty fucked up. Afterwards he's incredibly happy, we say something to the effect of "there's nothing like a little bit of blow to take the edge off.." or something, he's just beaming. He presents to me a small piece of paper with writing on it. He's holding it up in front of me to read. I try like hell but can't read what's written on the paper. I try and try again but whatever is printed there is just unreadable, it's really quite frustrating because I can't figure out WHY I can't read it. It's some kind of gobbledy-gook, the letters just don't make any sense. I still keep on trying harder and harder but it just confounds me further. I say out loud "why can't I read this?!" and wake up as I do.

This has to be the first time I can ever recall having seen text in a dream. For the life of me I can't remember ever trying to read something in a dream before. I know for sure that I was about to realize that I was in a dream, as far as reality checks go printed matter is a pretty good bet, whatever was on that little piece of paper sure as shit wasn't readable.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

..after a long hiatus I've finally begun to journal again. I find it so hard to stick-to-it when it comes to this, it's no wonder my results are so few and far-between.

So, I ordered up another bottle of galantamine (spider lily extract), different brand this time, Brilliant Dreams. I took 2 at bedtime and the resulting epic, non-lucid that followed was very encouraging even if it was a really annoying dream.

*"Lost jumpsuit at Dr. Phil's"
*-Jun 15 2009

I have been invited to Dr. Phil's house for the day while he is away, apparently to play with some kind of virtual reality machine. I have to wear this giant silver jumpsuit and then I am strapped into some kind of apparatus that levitates me. Come lunchtime I take the suit off and someone says "just put it over there". I tell somebody there that the suit is need of some repairs, needs some sewing as some seams are coming apart. After lunch when I go back to get the suit I can not find it, it's not where I left it. I spend the rest of the afternoon looking for the suit, it's like an anxiety dream, I just can't find the damned thing. It seems to go on forever. Then finally Dr. Phil comes home and I have to tell him the bad news, that I can't find that jumpsuit, it is lost. Nobody seems very interested, they are all preoccupied with doing Robin's stuff, it's almost like an Oprah show or something. It's really starting to drive me nuts, nobody gives a damn that my experience has been cut short.



This dream lasted for what seemed like the whole night Anyone who's ever had an "epic" anxiety dream can relate, I'm sure. It just dragged on and on, my frustration growing the whole time. When I finally awoke I was actually glad that it was over. As I said, I find this encouraging in that I haven't had any really vivid dreams as of late, or in fact any at all. The BD seems to have jump-started my dreaming, now if I can just get lucid again all will be well. Hopefully I will have new entries each day.

----------

